# More pics of my puppy



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

Evey is getting bigger and bigger every day. She finally broke the 10 lbs. mark one day short of her 9-week age. She looks so much like her daddy (2xNAFC 2xCNAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac) but has her mom's eyes (FTCH AFTCH Waterstrike's Ramblin' Bramble). She is a natural retriever and retrieves her puppy bumpers with zest and delivers them into my lap.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WHAT A CUTIE...I must say... :wink: :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

OK, I gotta ask: how did you get in on a Maxx litter? I'm :mrgreen: with Evey envy.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

> OK, I gotta ask: how did you get in on a Maxx litter?


If I told you, I'd have to kill you. :wink:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice looking pup it looks like fun times ahead!


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

That is a good looking pup.


----------

